# Temps verschiedener Systeme und WaKüs



## Fenics (11. November 2014)

*Temps verschiedener Systeme und WaKüs*

Hallo Zusammen,

 ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, dieses Thema zu eröffnen, da ich nichts dergleichen gefunden habe.
Ich hoffe mit diesem Thema ein wenig Klarheit für alle zu schaffen 

Es geht mir um folgendes:

-> eine kurze und knappe Auflistung eures Systems CPU , Board und Gehäuse
-> Ganz klar, was für einen Wakü habt Ihr verbaut!?
-> und zu guter letzt, welche Anpassungen habt ihr vorgenommen? Andere Lüfter, Push / Pull , Sandwich ^^

TOOLS -> PRIME95       -> HW Monitor

Ich möchte damit auch gleich mal anfangen:

- Sys: i7 5820K @ Stock - X99-UD4 - Corsair 750D mit Fenster
- Enermax Liqtech 240 600 - 1300 upm (Medium)
- 2 Original Lüfter, welche "pushend" montiert sind

Zu guter letzt ein Screenshot von meinen Temps nach 10 min. Prime, welche später auch noch gesunken sind! inkl. Drehzahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haltet Ihr davon? Bin für jedes Feedback dankbar!


----------



## Pegasos (11. November 2014)

*AW: Temps verschiedener Systeme und WaKüs*

Nette Idee aber dann sollten man sich auf einheitliche auslese Software einigen AIDA 64 ist zum auslesen der Temps und Lüfter Drehzahlen zu ungenau dann schon eher HW-Info, und auch welchen Prime Test man benutzt hat 
Ansonsten ist das ganze nicht aussagekräftig!


----------



## Fenics (11. November 2014)

*AW: Temps verschiedener Systeme und WaKüs*

hm, okay

verwendet hab ich DIESE Version 28.5
und zum Auslesen, Aida bekommt ja die selben Daten von den Sensoren wie HW-Info!? Oder Irre ich mich? Es gibt ja keine "Pseudo Sensoren"


----------



## Pegasos (11. November 2014)

*AW: Temps verschiedener Systeme und WaKüs*

Meine kiste Läuft  im Idle nun vergleich mal HW und AIDA die Temps und beide laufen über die gleichen Sensoren auch die Spannungswerte sind unterschiedlich etc..... ADIA kann man schön zum Hardware auslesen nehmen aber für Temps etc taugt das Progi nicht HW und Core-Temp zeigen bei mir gleiche Werte an Nur ADIA nicht !


----------



## Fenics (12. November 2014)

*AW: Temps verschiedener Systeme und WaKüs*



Pegasos schrieb:


> Meine kiste Läuft  im Idle nun vergleich mal HW und AIDA die Temps und beide laufen über die gleichen Sensoren auch die Spannungswerte sind unterschiedlich etc..... ADIA kann man schön zum Hardware auslesen nehmen aber für Temps etc taugt das Progi nicht HW und Core-Temp zeigen bei mir gleiche Werte an Nur ADIA nicht !


 
Hey, 

 bei mir zeigt HW Monitor bei den Spannungen utopische Werte an...
Ich denke, wir könnten Stunden darüber diskutieren... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleiben wir bei Prime95 v28.5 und HW-Monitor. Bei Bedarf können auch einfach 2 SS gepostet werden ;P


----------



## Pegasos (12. November 2014)

*AW: Temps verschiedener Systeme und WaKüs*

So werde meine Werte auch mal posten 

Intel Core i7 3770K  im idle liegt er bei 1600Mhz momentan auf 3900Mhz übertaktet auf Last CPU Kühlung mit einer H100i 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Lüfter (Pull)
Gehäuse Lüfter 2xEnermax T.B.Silence PWM 120mm 
AsRock Z77 Extreme4
Cooler Master 690 II Plus NVIDIA Edition (USB 3.0 version) 
Betriebssystem Windows 8.1

Hab Prime 15 Min laufen lassen Temps siehe Bild Min. und Max. Werte


----------

